# Damn It



## odentonpe (Jul 5, 2007)

Damn It,

Well I posted my diagnostic at the Anything PE forum. Man I did bad, but I got a feel for the exam. Now I want to study right.

I have everything in place tabs study references, now it is hitting the problems and understanding theory more in depth.

I really want to pass and I thought I did on first try but well here I am going for October.

I have bought the MGI and schaum books on power and electro something that you guys recommended. Any other help would be appreciated.

Thanks to everyone who helped us out on the April exam and we are looking for more help now in October.

Damn it I thought I did well, oh well!!!


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear the news, but you have a good attitude. That can make all the difference. I think you'll be happy with MGI, I used it and think it made the difference.

Start the course as soon as you get it, you have about 4 months. I used the course as a study plan and used my other reference books during each chapter.

MGI is problem solving intensive and if I had one criticism about MGi, it would be that they don't give you a lot of "review" per topic. They figure that's what your other books are for that you'll have during the exam. But they do a good job of making you hop from book to book so you are prepared for the real PE exam. And MGI's course is called PE readiness, not really PE review.

Good luck.


----------



## rcurras (Jul 6, 2007)

odentonpe said:


> Damn It,
> Well I posted my diagnostic at the Anything PE forum. Man I did bad, but I got a feel for the exam. Now I want to study right.
> 
> I have everything in place tabs study references, now it is hitting the problems and understanding theory more in depth.
> ...


Here, same boat as you are my friend...

RC


----------



## odentonpe (Jul 8, 2007)

rcurras said:


> Here, same boat as you are my friend...
> RC



I found out that a lot of the questions were not textbook problems but theory problems that either you know or don't know. Topics posted on this website such as VFD's and grounding resistors are topics you cant really study in the EERM but need other books for and things you need to know right off the bat.

Lighting is one topic discussed in this board which can come or not come out on the exam. Questions that can arise from this subject are hit or miss.

I think this is important for any PE exam testee to know. It is not all plug and chug or NCEES content breakdown oriented. You can have circuits problems or no circuit problems belive it or not!!!!!!

I will try to share as much info as possible regarding formulas and notes.

I have purcahsed the MGI EE unit and hope this comes in handy. I will try to get sample problems on here (arranged in different manners as to not piss off MGI) and try to post as much as I can to help other EE's in their attempt.

I will start studying Tuesday so expect posts starting from that day, for now i will enjoy my few days off before the hard work begins again.

Later guys(gals, whoever)

OdentonPEWannabe


----------



## grover (Jul 9, 2007)

odentonpe said:


> I found out that a lot of the questions were not textbook problems but theory problems that either you know or don't know. Topics posted on this website such as VFD's and grounding resistors are topics you cant really study in the EERM but need other books for and things you need to know right off the bat.


I wanted to second this- references are not the magic bullet of passing; it's more important to _understand_ the material- I mean really understand it to the point that no matter what you're faced with, you can work it out on your own without any book equations or examples to refer to. The practice tests generally involve a great deal of calculations, but as you've seen, the actual exam is not so much about running through massive #s of calculations as it is understanding.
I passed with just the EERM and NEC and a solid understanding of the principals of electrical engineering and 3-phase power. Other references can certainly help- EERM is decidedly lacking for the afternoon- but don't rely entirely on your references.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2007)

odentonpe said:


> Damn It,
> Well I posted my diagnostic at the Anything PE forum. Man I did bad, but I got a feel for the exam. Now I want to study right.
> 
> I have everything in place tabs study references, now it is hitting the problems and understanding theory more in depth.
> ...


I was in the same boat as you last year. Doing as many practice problems as you can is my suggestion.....it worked for me.

Remember, the first test is always practice!


----------

